# best carb to make MRP with



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

What is the best carb to add to my whey protein to turn it into a MRP / post work out shake?

I am thinking about getting a big tub of maltodextrins to do it but want to make sure that is the best option.

thanks


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

For MRP during the day, I dont want high GI carbs, so i always go with powdered oats (from myprotein). And i eat some cashews along with it. Many people like to put in natural peanut butter, bananas, other fruit, milk etc for added calories.

Postworkout, I have always done a whey shake and haev eaten 2 bananas, but many people will do waxy maize with whey. Apparently thats the best carb to take in PWO.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I would personally just chuck some oats in a coffee grinder, blitz them and then add them to your shake.

Or ground rice, or cornflour work just as well.


----------



## Derogatory (Dec 16, 2009)

ditonics said:


> What is the best carb to add to my whey protein to turn it into a MRP / post work out shake?
> 
> I am thinking about getting a big tub of maltodextrins to do it but want to make sure that is the best option.
> 
> thanks


Blend a load of oat's till their like a thin powder - Hey presto! Add this to your shakes during the day. As for POST workout I'd just buy some Dextrose and add 50-70g to your shake. Cheap and easy!!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mrp - whey with oats and olive oil - add water or milk - neck!

Post workout - whey with dextrose / maltodextrin


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

MRP my personal pref is Oats. just because it doesn't make my tired 30mins after eating them.

PWO, ive always used half anti half maltodextron and dextrose.


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

ditonics said:


> What is the best carb to add to my whey protein to turn it into a MRP / post work out shake?
> 
> I am thinking about getting a big tub of maltodextrins to do it but want to make sure that is the best option.
> 
> thanks


Aktivated Barley...period!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Buckwheat flour - period lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I eat raw oats, only problem I find is that it bloats me a fker. Any difference to using powdered oats? digests better etc?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> I eat raw oats, only problem I find is that it bloats me a fker. Any difference to using powdered oats? digests better etc?


i doubt it mate its the fiber content/gluten etc. i cant eat more than 100g per day without getting bloated to bits.

its why i use the buckwheat flour


----------



## gbros (Sep 2, 2009)

hilly said:


> Buckwheat flour - period lol


First you unsettle me with claims of Syntrax Cookies and Cream being a great flavour (which il be reviewing tomorrow and YES it was immense) and now you claiming buckwheat is better? :cursing: You trying to make me bankrupt by claiming to be one step ahead in all choices? :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gbros said:


> First you unsettle me with claims of Syntrax Cookies and Cream being a great flavour (which il be reviewing tomorrow and YES it was immense) and now you claiming buckwheat is better? :cursing: You trying to make me bankrupt by claiming to be one step ahead in all choices? :whistling:


LOLOL type buckwheat in google you will see it is a better choice. also search google for dove buckwheat flour should get a kg for less than 2 quid. not expensive at all


----------

